# Stardust South Tahoe for $22,500?



## Silhouette1034 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think we just made a huge mistake yesterday when we brought into this timeshare.  We made a hasty decision because we could afford it and liked how the program worked.

But judging from the information here, it seems like we paid WAY WAY WAY too much for it.  Here's what we got:

2 Bedrooms VIP unit for Stardust, South Lake Tahoe. It's based on RCI and we can use it one week a year anytime of the year.

We paid $22,500 and the HOA is $715.  We signed the contract yesterday and have 7 days to rescind.  Should we rescind?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, rescind as soon as possible.  I'm pretty sure this is the one dh and I toured years ago.  I went to check the reviews and verified that it is a converted motel.  The price you paid is way too high, at least that's what I think.


----------



## vlariano (Mar 19, 2007)

It is a converted motel.  I'm surprised that they are selling for that much, even the 2 bedrooms.  The location is great with all of the new construction there I suppose, but that's way too much money.  I own a 1 bedroom at their sister resort Americana Village and think I paid around $3000 for it -- even adding another bedroom that's outrageous.  The maintenance fees are getting so high that I'm considering "giving it back" to the resort in the next couple of years.  They had a program a couple of years ago where they took back weeks that people weren't paying their maintenance fees on or didn't want anymore.


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 19, 2007)

YUP, Huge mistake!  Read your contract very carefully and recind exactly as they say how.  and send everything "Registered mail return reciept requested"
then do a little research here before jumping back in.   go to Ebay and type in "Tahoe Timeshare"   there are 19 hits on that search today and all are under $500   the other 22 Grand would pay a lot of Maint. fees.   If I remember correctly the Stardust is just over the Ca. line   Great location but as others stated it's a converted Motel.  Might still be somewhere you would want to own, But not at full developer prices. also I believe Calif bills property tax seperate from the HOA Maint fees?     RT


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> also I believe Calif bills property tax seperate from the HOA Maint fees?



True, this is the way California bills the property tax.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy cow that's a LOT of money for that resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2007)

Rescind immediately! - I see this resort on ebay all the time for $99 with no bidders.  For that kind of money you could get a week at one of the really nice resorts in Tahoe - Embassy, Marriott, or Hyatt.


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 19, 2007)

Should you recind?   Hope you have already. All the advice and information given above is 100% correct. I purchased a South Shore Timeshare on ebay for $99 that I would rank far above the Stardust.


----------



## Silhouette1034 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Just rescinded.*

I just sent in via certified mail to rescind our contract.  Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 21, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Rescind immediately! - I see this resort on ebay all the time for $99 with no bidders.  For that kind of money you could get a week at one of the really nice resorts in Tahoe - Embassy, Marriott, or Hyatt.




I believe the Marriott is running in the $30,000 to $50,000 range if buying from the developer. Even resale those units are still running pretty high if you can find one.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 21, 2007)

Good that you sent the Recind Letter and now study the market before buying.  You can get a timeshare for less in this area, but may not be a Marriott.  Good places to learn is here, Timeshareforums, ebay, bidshares, etc.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a 1 BD for $ 1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lake-Tahoe-Silv...ryZ15897QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jimsjoint (Apr 13, 2007)

*$22k for Stardust Tahoe?!?!*

This is a perfect example of how resalers get a bad name. I own at and love the Stardust but to see someone trying to sell a "Penthouse" for $22k is crazy! I would be interesting in knowing what a realistic price is for one of those Penthouse units.  Any Stardust Penthouse owners out there that would be willing to share the purchase price they paid? I'm guessing $9k-$11k is more reasonable and even then maybe to high in todays market.


----------



## M&M (Apr 13, 2007)

*If you can afford $22K, buy Marriott*

You can get a Marriott Plat week for about that price (resale)


----------



## Avery (Apr 13, 2007)

I just looked at some 1 bedrooms there last week, and I was pretty grossed out. I guess they were not 'refurbished' units, if they have such things there, but I wouldn't stay there if it was the only place in Tahoe.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 13, 2007)

jimsjoint said:


> This is a perfect example of how resalers get a bad name. I own at and love the Stardust but to see someone trying to sell a "Penthouse" for $22k is crazy! I would be interesting in knowing what a realistic price is for one of those Penthouse units.  Any Stardust Penthouse owners out there that would be willing to share the purchase price they paid? I'm guessing $9k-$11k is more reasonable and even then maybe to high in todays market.



My bet is more like less than $1,000 on the resale market. Probably less than $500. This is not one of the more sought after resorts in Lake Tahoe. It's not Gold crown or 5 star and is, as far as I can tell, the conversion of an old motor coach lodge style hotel


----------

